# Shows: Club site



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

Here is the new website for the White Rose Pigeon Association of York, PA, USA. Our show dates are listed as well as photos from the summer show last Sunday. 

www.whiterosepigeon.com

Thanks

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Link, thank you for sharing these links. I really enjoyed seeing the show pictures but especially enjoyed those at your own site. The picture of everyone sitting under the trees at a show at your dad's home was so nostalgic and my favorite of all the pictures. You have some beautiful birds.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Shows: club site*

Thanks for the comments on the photos. I hope to convert some more family slides to put on the website. It was always a nice time having lawn shows back in the 1950s/1960s, great food, lots of kids running around, etc.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

newday said:


> It was always a nice time having lawn shows back in the 1950s/1960s, great food, lots of kids running around, etc.
> 
> Link
> www.martinlofts.com


The LAPC (Los Angeles Pigeon Club) still has a lawn show .. here's some pics from the last one: http://www.rims.net/2006LawnShow/

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The LOS ANGELES PIGEON CLUB young bird show at IRVINE PARK Sept.16 a nice show and a good place to meet some of the people from Southern California that we have on Pigeon-Talk.There were 4 or 5 of us at last years show Terry took some pictures .So come on down and see some of the birds that we talk about here see them live.I will be there so look for me at the Saddle Homer set up. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep, this is a fun show and most enjoyable to get to chat with our So Cal Pigeon-Talk members. As George posted, he will be there. Margarret will be there with her Flights, and though I don't know this for sure, I suspect Rena will be there with her Modenas, and possibly Debbie and/or her children with a nice selection of show birds.

Irvine Park is a lovely place to begin with but having a huge section filled with gorgeous pigeons just makes it more so. If you are anywhere in Southern California, you really should try to make the show. Though you do have to pay to enter the park ($4 or $5), there is no charge for attending the LAPC Lawn Show. 

Since us "regulars" know what each other look like and can easily find one another, I'd suggest that any newcomers try to find George, and he will know where the rest of us are.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you mentioned Debbie. She hasn't been on in a long time and I have missed her. I'm glad to know she and the kids still have pigeons.


----------

